
It's time for fancy apartments to offer balconies for drone landings - cm2187
https://www.wired.com/2016/08/time-fancy-apartments-offer-balconies-drone-landings/#slide-1
======
sheraz
Kind of foreshadowed in 5th Element when the Chinese Junk restaurant is
serving food to Corbin Dallas at the window in his apartment.

------
cm2187
They illustrate it with a picture of a high rise tower. I always thought that
in a world of flying cars, people wouldn't try to live in very dense city
centers but rather would live in a spacious house with a garden far away as it
only takes a 15 min commute to fly 50km at 200km/h. Flying cars pretty much
eliminate traffic jams.

